# chaos marine artwork (very early sketches)



## yanlou

this is my first time posting my artwork and was wondering what people thought, you know some C&C. 
these are a few of my early sketches and my most successful so far as previous attempts failed, also, meeting John blanche has help to inspire me to practice more and improve.
so here it is










i have more and will try and post them as soon as possible


----------



## Red Corsairs

The top one looks really well drawn and they've both clearly had a lot of detail put into them as shows from how thet've turned out. I'm just not sure on the pose of the bottom one but it's still very good there's no doubt about it. +rep!


----------



## yanlou

thanks, the bottom 1 was an attempt at a different pose, a full body sketch and trying to get proportions right, it turned out ok, my later 1s are slightly better.

heres another,


----------



## Dînadan

Looks good, better than anything I could do. 

I think the 'problem' with the second marine in the first pic is that his legs look a bit small and weedy compared to his upper body. Widening the waist and/or scaling down the shoulder pads in future pics may help.


----------



## yanlou

cheers, yer the legs are alway a problem for me but i think im getting it right, now, ill get some more up soon tho


----------



## Micklez

looks good mate, deffinatly can tell that your talented. looking forward to your future work. I also agree with Dinadan (cant find the lettering thingy to put in your special 'i' mate lol) that the legs seem a bit out of perportion but id probably suggest you increase the leg size, not scale down the shoulder pads as 1) you can get alot more detail into shouler pads then you can with legs and 2) they look cool and 3) what evil dude is complete without a pair of massive shoulder pads?.


----------



## juddski

first one's looking good yanlou :victory:



> I think the 'problem' with the second marine in the first pic is that his legs look a bit small and weedy compared to his upper body


sorry,i agree 
second marine,first paper ,i think you ran out of space on the paper.maybe IMHO
,i used to do that all the time ,i was so busy concerntrating on the image i forgot where it was on the paper and started doing the image smaller ans smaller as i got closer to the edge/bottom..??

last pic..looks really good yanlou..+rep


----------



## yanlou

heres some more pics as promised

This one was an attempt at a more dynamic pose, this 1 is abit dodgy with the proportions, i was doing it while i was doing college work, so i didnt realise how out of proportion it was, oops lol 









again with the proportions with this 1 and the damned feet, can never get them right, damn its, im getting better tho slowly but surely 









this 1 i think is perhaps my most successful yet, it still isnt finished yet as will end p been a battle scene









hope you enjoy


----------



## Dînadan

Looking good.
For the first one in the new batch, I'd think that adding bullets/las blasts/etc hitting the wall behind him would make it look even batter, as if he's dodging incoming fire 
I think the second one could do with a seat. don't know why, there's just something about his pose that looks like he's sitting down :?
Third one is excellent, by far your best one yet


----------



## yanlou

cheers, didnt think about adding blasts hitting a wall behind him, ill have to add some, thanks for the suggestion.
hmm yer i kinda see what ya mean by needing a seat lol, not my best 1 i admit, just another experiment in pose and proportions.
i also think the 3rd ones is my best so far its also as you may have guessed my most recent 1, once iv done more to it ill post it again,


----------



## Dînadan

Glad I could help


----------



## Blackyujiro

Nice work.


----------



## juddski

looking good,you obviously like drawing yanlou?
there are some perspective problems ,
can i surgest you draw a skelton /frame first to get an idea of him before you commit yourself ?
....it's easier to post this than trying to explaine ,


----------



## yanlou

suprisingly i actually do skeleton frames before i draw them out full, but it still takes pratice i think getting it now, which im pleased about and yer i do like drawing but for me as an artist(yep im an artist) i only draw to help represent what i want as im mainly a 3d/sculpture/installation artist


----------



## juddski

ok, no problem..keep up the good work yanlou :wink::victory:


----------



## yanlou

thanks,
ill still use your image as a guide cause certain angles and poses im still having trouble with, still thanks for the advice, :grin:


----------



## juddski

glad i could help ,if you get stuck on anything ,just pm me ,i'll see if i can help out?..


----------



## yanlou

thanks, ill make sure i do pm you if i have trouble:grin:


----------



## gwmaniac

Great work, yanlou, I am thoroughly impressed! I see you are a fan of Chaos, do you have drawings of the Iron Warriors??? Oh, and have some rep, you deserve it.


----------



## yanlou

cheers to all those that have gave me rep for my drawings, :grin: 
and iv got another 1 to add this time an iron warrior, enjoy


----------



## juddski

+rep,your definatley getting better Yanlou :victory:..this looks great :wink:


----------



## yanlou

thanks,
i also think this is 1 of my best so far, im also tempted to do a drawing of 1 of each of the legions of chaos, 
well iv done 2 so far, 
any suggestions on which legion i should draw next?


----------



## juddski

iron hands?..or slannesh marinek:


----------



## yanlou

a slaanesh marine would be abit of a challange, i like the sound of that, i think ill do that, thanks for the suggestion


----------



## juddski

yanlou said:


> a slaanesh marine would be abit of a challange, i like the sound of that, i think ill do that, thanks for the suggestion


no problem ,look forward to seeing it :good:


----------



## admiraldick

firstly, well done yanlou, those are some sketches to be proud of.

now on to some C&C, i think the major problem that you are having (and that most artist have when they start out) is getting proportions and anatomy right. correct me if i'm wrong, but it looks a lot like you start drawing your pictures with the detail and working out, rathetr than working with a skeleton of lines and blocks and progressively getting more detailed. John Blanche has made a career of doing just that, but he is a very, very tallented artist and it has taken him many many years to perfect it (and even now he is more prone to mistakes than other artists).

i think what you need to do is practice making quick sketches of people, they should litterally only take a moment or two. what you need to be doing is getting your fine motor skills down, so that when you come to draw something more complex your hands instinctively get the basics right. if you really want, you can try drawing them as stick-figure marines, being sure to include the bulky chest, shoulders and lower legs. again, the more you practice this the easier it will be to do it. then you want to progress onto making more detailed sketches of things like your own hands, arms, legs and face in a mirror. you might not use this information much in your 40k drawings, but you are teaching yourself to understand how muscles under skin look, how joints work and how people really look, rather than how you think they look. once you've been practicing these basics for a while you will really start to see the effort pay off in your larger works.

also kudos on the leaping berzerker who didn't quite make it into the 3rd sketch. he's easily your most realisitcally and dynamically posed sketch.

EDIT: reveiwing the rest of the thread it looks like my post is stuff you've heard before, but seriously, just keep practicing those 'wire-frames' and you'll get better in leaps and bounds. also, if you're having real trouble with perspective try getting your hands on an artist's mannequin or an large action figure with plenty of articulation, like an action man, (to be honest the toy's probably better).


----------



## yanlou

gd advice, altho ill point out i do start out doing stick figures to get things right(well i try) and marines dont exactly have the same proportions as a reg human, so it makes it slightly harder, i can draw normal humans with gd proportions, but with a marine its harder, as said before tho practice practice practice makes perfect and im going to be doing alot of that lol.
you have to admit i am showing improvement from my first few sketchs and now, and as you have said about john blanche he has been doing it for yrs and still makes mistakes, and im just starting out myself, so mistakes have got to be expected,
your C&C is welcome as all is, 
thanks

just to mention, i have been called a talented artist (just that i still need alot of practice spent 5 yrs not doing art at all) but my main area is 3d/sculpture and even now im still learning to do that


----------



## Trevor Drake

Very good stuff sir, great to see it.


----------



## Dînadan

Very good, keep it up


----------



## xiawujing

Well, ye can draw better than I can, that's for sure!


----------

